
What I carry with me every day: Erik Spiekermann - DanBlake
http://everydaycarry.com/posts/4872/Interview-Erik-Spiekermann-Type-Designer
======
hatu
Wallet, pens, a notebook. Got it. I don't really get the point, is it the
hipster obsession with expensive "artisan" brands?

~~~
jgrahamc
Hipster identity is formed not by who they are but the products they surround
themselves with. Specific brands are important to that identity.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Mmm, just like neckbeard identity is formed not by who they are but by the
trivia they know, and startup founder identity is formed not by who they are
but by the money they have in the bank...

------
mdellabitta
Relevant subreddit: [http://www.reddit.com/r/edc](http://www.reddit.com/r/edc)

~~~
harlanlewis
The EDC subreddit has a lot of overlap with
[http://www.reddit.com/r/preppers](http://www.reddit.com/r/preppers) and
[http://www.reddit.com/r/survivalist](http://www.reddit.com/r/survivalist),
which can be _quite_ entertaining.

~~~
mdellabitta
Truth.

------
publicfig
This site's entire purpose seems to be about showing what people carry with
them every day, yet the pictures are small and hard to distinguish, and they
don't even offer an explanation of what the product is, why the person carries
it, why they chose that product or what they use it for. Does anyone know of
any similar sites that go into the products that people use and why? I'd love
to read that much more than whatever this is.

~~~
DanBlake
>>yet the pictures are small and hard to distinguish

You should click the "view full edc" link below the picture:
[http://everydaycarry.com/posts/4874/Type-Designer-
Carry](http://everydaycarry.com/posts/4874/Type-Designer-Carry)

>>they don't even offer an explanation of what the product is, why the person
carries it, why they chose that product or what they use it for.

It is a interview with the guy answering what products he carry's with him-
Some interviewees offer more on the 'why' than others of course. You can also
click on the items in the post to see what they are as well. There is also a
list of items next to the photo. Hope this helps clear it up!

~~~
publicfig
I do not see the "View Full EDC" link below many of the pictures:

[http://i.imgur.com/xnhvYVt.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/xnhvYVt.jpg)

And I see very few interview questions asking why they use the specific
products they use and what they use them for. Asking what someone uses their
EDC for does not lead the interviewee towards that kind of answer. I see the
list of items, but the link doesn't even direct to a product page, just what
appears to be an Amazon referral page.

------
kyleblarson
He also has a penchant for Valentino suits and Oliver Peoples glasses. Marcus
and I even go to the same barber, although I have a slightly better haircut.

~~~
girmad
Post your business card?

~~~
jff
Do you like Huey Lewis and the News?

------
pimlottc
Doesn't anyone pay attention to what's "above the fold" anymore? I mean, I
know browser window sizes differ, but I don't even see the headline on a
1213x683 window.

~~~
currysausage
For years, digital designers' aversion for whitespace prevented any kind of
visually pleasing rhythm. Today, web sites feature so much whitespace that it
prevents... yeah, any kind of visually pleasing rhythm. I call that irony.

------
zzleeper
Looks much more interesting that what they have on reddit (They have a huge
EDC subreddit), which is basically people showing off their concealed guns and
knifes.

~~~
lfowles
So much so that the initial connection my mind made when seeing the title was
"Who is this guy and why do I want to see his guns or knives?"

~~~
jff
I'd way rather see his guns and/or knives than his $500 mechanical pencil.

------
nperson
Erik Spiekermann has so much more important things to say.

Checkout out any of his interviews or i.e. this documentary with him and lots
of other people from the field:
[https://vimeo.com/118682283](https://vimeo.com/118682283)

------
madengr
1911

